# Lite --schwinn Free Parts At Ann Arbor



## Goldenrod (Mar 24, 2016)

I have a box full to give away with other bike parts.  Ray Spangler from Illinois.   I wear a black hat with a short bill.  Ph. # 920-559-1822.


----------



## Underground Bicycle Shop (Mar 30, 2016)

a snap of what they look like?


----------

